# 3 inch pellet pipe to 6 inch chimney



## stoveNewb (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello again!
I have been searching on the forums for an answer and I can't seem to find what I'm looking for. 

We are considering adding a supplemental heat option to our house. We have narrowed our search to coal and pellet stove. The coal stove sales man said that the coal stove would just connect to the existing chimney and that's it, since they are the same diameter. 

Now the pellet stoves I am looking at have 3 inch diameter pipes. For simplicity I would also like to use the chimney. I think I saw someone on the forum say changing the diameter of the pipes for pelet stoves is a bad idea, but Home Depot sells a converter from 3 inch to 6 inch:

http://m.homedepot.com/p/DuraVent-P...e-Wall-Chimney-Pipe-Adapter-3PVL-X6/100679686

Does anyone have suggestions about using an existing chimney? There was a wood stove there previously if that makes a difference.

Thanks once again for all the help!

Mike


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 2, 2015)

What kind of chimney are you referring to? If it's masonry, that's not what you need.
If it's a Class A chimney system, you will need a 3 to 6 inch adapter made by the Class A chimney manufacturer.
Components from different manufacturers are not compatible.
That being said, you should probably run a 3 inch pellet vent to the chimney & increase it to 4" & run a
stainless steel liner to the cap if the overall run is more than 15 feet.
If you do that you'll put less stress on the exhaust (combustion) blower, but you will need different components.


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 2, 2015)

A few years ago I switched from a wood insert to a Whitfield pellet insert. Since my 25' masonry chimney was already lined with a 6" SS liner I used a 3" to 4" T adapter off the stove, a short piece of 4" vertical pipe and then a 4" to 6" adapter to connect to the existing liner. It worked well for 3 years. Recently I have upgraded the Whitfield to a Harman Accentra insert which has a 4" vent off the stove, so I just shortened the 4" verticle section slightly and connected it directly to the stove. Everything is still working fine and I have never had a problem.


----------



## stoveNewb (Jan 2, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> What kind of chimney are you referring to? If it's masonry, that's not what you need.
> If it's a Class A chimney system, you will need a 3 to 6 inch adapter made by the Class A chimney manufacturer.
> Components from different manufacturers are not compatible.
> That being said, you should probably run a 3 inch pellet vent to the chimney & increase it to 4" & run a
> ...



The chimney is masonry. I like pellet stoves but I am having trouble finding a good place to install it. I would be installing it in a basement, and my initial thought was to go out a window, but from reading other threads it looks like that may not be a good option.


----------



## Hi-Standard (Jan 4, 2015)

I used to have a wood stove in my basement with a 6" flu. Removed the wood stove this year and installed a Timber Ridge 55-SHP10 with 3" vent. My chimney is 6" stainless pre-fab and runs over 20' up the side of my house. I have a two story. I used that exact same adapter and have had zero issues with my setup.


----------



## dradam1 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a Harman P52I in my masonry fireplace as well. It has a 6 INCH ss liner in it from a Jotul insert that I removed.  I also adapted from the pellet 3" to the existing 6". Goes up about twenty feet.  Works well with lots of draw.  I also have an OAK installed,  so no problem with smoke in house if the power goes off. I think I may burn a few more pellets because of the draw but not worth the money to change IMO. .. good luck with yours what ever you decide.


----------

